# Keyboard and Mouse Recommendations



## aj_korth (Apr 19, 2007)

I have been searching for a Wireless keyboard and mouse combonation for a fairly modest price that has a range of at least 15 ft. flawlessly. I am seeing a lot of mixed reviews on line so I thought I would throw this up here for suggestions. I currently have an old logitech combo but the range is not good enough. I have my TV hooked up to my computer but still have to be sitting 5ft or closer to make the mouse and keyboard work. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

For the mouse, not sure about keyboard, but the Kensington PilotMouse Laser Wireless mouse is pretty good, fast response, and up to 30ft distance, with up to a year battery life.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've used the same Logitec combo for 2 years and it continues to work perfectly. In fact it's so worn on the bottom I can't tell you more than it's called "Optical Mouse". The rest is worn off.


----------

